# VU4. Sticking? Bad solenoid? Bad switch box? Thoughts?



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Background - 

MK4 Jetta. VU4 manifold ran off of a AVS 7 button switch box. 

Issue -

Today, after spending ALL day cleaning the car, went to air it up and move it. 3 corners came up, the 4th didnt. I drove the car earlier in the day, and the manifold worked fine.

You can hear the dump and fill solenoids both making the clicking noise when attempting to fill/empty the corner with the issue. If you put your hand on the manifold, you can feel the solenoids engaging when you hit the buttons on the switch box. 

I took the rubber band, top piece, and solenoids off the manifold, along with the pressure senders and blew it out with compressed air. Reassembled it, hooked up the line from the tank, and let the tank fill. 

When you hit the button to air up, air will come out of the PTC fitting on the manifold like its supposed to. When you hook up the air line from the bag to that fitting, and air up, it fills and dumps. 

However, you have to click the button multiple times to get it to air up. It will not come up smoothly like it should until it hits about 30 lbs of air. Holding the button in results in it not doing anything. 

If you hook up the other 3 bags, the one with the issue will NOT air up. At all. 

All of my research keeps taking me back to it needs rebuilt, maybe? After reading the rebuild DIY on Air Society, these manifolds dont seem too complicated - solenoid, plunger, and O ring.

Could this issue be something as simple as the O rings needing lubricated or a piece of dirt being in it?


:beer:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah u may need to take out the stem part and see what's up with it. Try wiring up that coil to a different switch to rule out the AVS Box as those switches tend to stick.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

I plan on pulling it apart after work one evening this week.

As for the switch box, if you hit the all up button or both rear up button, it still will not work, which makes me think it is the VU4.

:beer:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the same issue on a brand new manifold after 300 miles... Grab a buddy have him hold open the valve that's sticking.... While he holds it open unplug the controller from the vu4. This will simulate letting go of the swittch and cutting power... If it continues to dump with controller removed it's the manifold. This was the test Shay at Accuair hand me perform, something may be stuck in it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Good info :thumbup:

After more research, I came across a thread with the info. This will help people with the same issue as well, so I figured I would share - 



Accuair said:


> So if you have one of our Generation 2 manifolds (has the four 1/4" NPT plugs across the back of the manifold) and the unit DOES NOT say "V2" on the manifold near the Inlet Port, then we can send you a rebuild kit that solves this problem. We had an issue with a small percentage of the first batch of these Generation 2 manifolds that allows the rubber seal on the poppet to come loose and clog the passage way during operation. The Generation 2 manifolds that say "V2" on them have a revised poppet seal design that eliminates the possible problem all together.
> 
> So, if you have the Generation 2 manifold that DOES NOT say "V2" and you are seeing one or more of the corners acting slow or stuck all together, then give us a call and we will send you a rebuild kit.
> 
> ...






Sure enough, the manifold is an early one without the "V2" on it.

Called Accuair after reading that, explained the issue, and they are sending a rebuild kit no questions asked at no cost to me. 

Excellent customer service. :thumbup:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

steveo27 said:


> Good info :thumbup:
> 
> After more research, I came across a thread with the info. This will help people with the same issue as well, so I figured I would share -
> 
> ...


Steve
Where in PA are ya I'm leaving Wisco Either Wednesday night or thuds morning for PA to visit some people I'll be headed towards the Allentown area


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Pittsburgh :thumbup:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had a few issues with my brand new VU4.. The first day it was in the car on initial lift and drop the pass. rear wouldn't deflate and we had to disassemble the manifold only to find a chunk of dirt was lodged in the dump valve. A few weeks later another piece of debris found its way into the inflation valve for my driver front.. 

I don't have a clue how it got there since it had to pass through the water trap and another manifold before getting into the VU4... 

So far so good. *knocks on wood*


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

UPDATE FOR ANYONE FOLLOWING/HAVING ISSUES -

As I posted earlier, the rebuild kit is on its way here. I't wont be here by the weekend though. Its my GF's car and she wants to take it to Volksfest this weekend. 

I had some free time after work today, so I decided to tear into it just to see whats up. Ive read a few threads with some suggestions and pictures of problems/solutions of what to look for, and I got curious to see if it was one of them...

Tore it all down using the DIY on AirSociety.net



Noticed this - 





Ofcourse this is the port that isnt working correctly. All sorts of corrosion. 

I cleaned the O rings and this is the dirt that came off of them -



I cleaned the PTC fittings, NPT fittings, and the bowls where the O rings sit with alcohol, more dirt - 



I used a ton compressed air and blew its out really good and reassembled it - 




Ill throw it back in the car tomorrow after work and update...


:beer:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

steveo27 said:


> UPDATE FOR ANYONE FOLLOWING/HAVING ISSUES -
> 
> As I posted earlier, the rebuild kit is on its way here. I't wont be here by the weekend though. Its my GF's car and she wants to take it to Volksfest this weekend.
> 
> ...


awesome hopefully this has solved it, can you post a link to the DIY?
Hopefully I run into you at Volkfest since I'll be in the area, leaving in a few hours for PA


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> awesome hopefully this has solved it, can you post a link to the DIY?
> Hopefully I run into you at Volkfest since I'll be in the area, leaving in a few hours for PA


Here ya go -

http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/1758-**DIY-Rebuilding-Taking-Apart-Your-VU-4**


And here's Accuair's DIY - 










We'll be in the MK4 if its fixed. If not, were taking my Tacoma or her JK 

:beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

UPDATE - 

Put it back in the car, IT WORKS AGAIN! 


Cleaning/reassembling seemed to do the trick


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

steveo27 said:


> UPDATE -
> 
> Put it back in the car, IT WORKS AGAIN!
> 
> ...


A awesome man... I will be at Volkfest tomorrow, the miracle league show and stay fresh meet Sunday hopefully get to see ya one of these shows


----------

